# MetroMile Charges Now for Uber Miles



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

So, I still have Uber TNC endorsement permitting me to drive my automobile with the Peace of Mind that I am properly insured. But, one of the big benefits of using MetroMile were that that did not charge for TNC miles. That has changed. I just got my new policy renewal with this ditty that could have gone unnoticed:

"Your policy’s terms and conditions have changed for your renewal term. According to the California Department of Insurance, Transportation Network Company (TNC) miles must be included when rating our CA customers. We are now required to charge for all TNC miles (those driven while you are en route to pick up a customer for Uber and while an Uber customer is in your car). These miles will no longer be deducted from your monthly bills."

It seems that they could include TNC miles for rating purposes without charging for them! Just one of the little screws. I have $5.0 cents per mile MetroMile policy. If I drive a 1,000 uber miles per month, that is another $50 out of pocket.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

*"Designed for low-mileage drivers" *

Why would you choose such a policy for rideshare?


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> *"Designed for low-mileage drivers" *
> 
> Why would you choose such a policy for rideshare?


Because, heretofore, I had a policy that charged me only for my "low mileage personal miles" and not for Uber miles. My insurance was super cheap and I got great coverage (250/500).


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

They didn't charge you for the rideshare miles because those weren't PERSONAL miles, they were BUSINESS miles which weren't covered. If you got into an accident while driving rideshare, you'd have been an uninsured motorist. (and I'm not convinced that James River would even have covered an accident if you didn't have valid primary insurance coverage)

When driving rideshare, it takes money to make money. Going the cheap route is rarely the best option.


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> They didn't charge you for the rideshare miles because those weren't PERSONAL miles, they were BUSINESS miles which weren't covered. If you got into an accident while driving rideshare, you'd have been an uninsured motorist. (and I'm not convinced that James River would even have covered an accident if you didn't have valid primary insurance coverage)
> 
> When driving rideshare, it takes money to make money. Going the cheap route is rarely the best option.


No. That is not how it worked. I had and have primary insurance coverage with a proper Uber TNC Endorsement. That is the gold standard of insurance in the TNC era.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Without knowing more specifically what your coverage entails, it's useless to debate. All you can do is consider how much you're paying per month for the coverage you need. Shop around, get quotes from different companies, and see if anyone fits your needs better.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

ResIpsaUber said:


> Because, heretofore, I had a policy that charged me only for my "low mileage personal miles" and not for Uber miles. My insurance was super cheap and I got great coverage (250/500).


Time to change insurance companies.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> They didn't charge you for the rideshare miles because those weren't PERSONAL miles, they were BUSINESS miles which weren't covered. If you got into an accident while driving rideshare, you'd have been an uninsured motorist. (and I'm not convinced that James River would even have covered an accident if you didn't have valid primary insurance coverage)
> 
> When driving rideshare, it takes money to make money. Going the cheap route is rarely the best option.


Maybe you are not familiar with MetroMile Rideshare service linked insurance policy: It is an auto liability insurance policy that is linked to your Uber account and has a OBD port reader doohickey. It was specifically designed to work and charge you only while you were NOT in period 2 or 3 of Uber service.

It appears according to the OP that they have changed the way miles are calculated now.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

ResIpsaUber said:


> So, I still have Uber TNC endorsement permitting me to drive my automobile with the Peace of Mind that I am properly insured. But, one of the big benefits of using MetroMile were that that did not charge for TNC miles. That has changed. I just got my new policy renewal with this ditty that could have gone unnoticed:
> 
> "Your policy's terms and conditions have changed for your renewal term. According to the California Department of Insurance, Transportation Network Company (TNC) miles must be included when rating our CA customers. We are now required to charge for all TNC miles (those driven while you are en route to pick up a customer for Uber and while an Uber customer is in your car). These miles will no longer be deducted from your monthly bills."
> 
> It seems that they could include TNC miles for rating purposes without charging for them! Just one of the little screws. I have $5.0 cents per mile MetroMile policy. If I drive a 1,000 uber miles per month, that is another $50 out of pocket.


Did you change to another Insurance company? 
I just noticed same from metromile on my policy renewal.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

If I had to pay an extra 5 cents per mile I would probably not for it anymore


----------



## Cantthinkofaname (Oct 6, 2019)

ResIpsaUber said:


> So, I still have Uber TNC endorsement permitting me to drive my automobile with the Peace of Mind that I am properly insured. But, one of the big benefits of using MetroMile were that that did not charge for TNC miles. That has changed. I just got my new policy renewal with this ditty that could have gone unnoticed:
> 
> "Your policy's terms and conditions have changed for your renewal term. According to the California Department of Insurance, Transportation Network Company (TNC) miles must be included when rating our CA customers. We are now required to charge for all TNC miles (those driven while you are en route to pick up a customer for Uber and while an Uber customer is in your car). These miles will no longer be deducted from your monthly bills."
> 
> It seems that they could include TNC miles for rating purposes without charging for them! Just one of the little screws. I have $5.0 cents per mile MetroMile policy. If I drive a 1,000 uber miles per month, that is another $50 out of pocket.


I called metro mile and they told me to go with another insurance company. im worried that they'll kick me off, or worse, charge me with fraud if I got into an accident. Metromile is still cheap even though I'm a driver, since I don't do it every day.



Cantthinkofaname said:


> I called metro mile and they told me to go with another insurance company. im worried that they'll kick me off, or worse, charge me with fraud if I got into an accident. Metromile is still cheap even though I'm a driver, since I don't do it every day.


My question is, do I have to change my insurance company? They didn't make it clear (metro) when I called. I'm aware they don't offer rideshare but I don't drive while I'm waiting for uber to ping me. I park my car somewhere safe.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Your policy's terms and conditions will be changing at your renewal term. According to the California Department of Insurance, Transportation Network Company (TNC) miles must be included when rating our CA customers. *We are now required to charge for all TNC miles* (those driven while you are en route to pick up a customer for Uber and while an Uber customer is in your car). These miles will no longer be deducted from your monthly bills once your policy renews.

Thanks,
Team Metromile

I received this email from metromile on June 25, 2019
I recommend you call metromile back and ask them the questions


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

PTB said:


> Your policy's terms and conditions will be changing at your renewal term. According to the California Department of Insurance, Transportation Network Company (TNC) miles must be included when rating our CA customers. *We are now required to charge for all TNC miles* (those driven while you are en route to pick up a customer for Uber and while an Uber customer is in your car). These miles will no longer be deducted from your monthly bills once your policy renews.
> 
> Thanks,
> Team Metromile
> ...


lol charging for coverage even though you have no coverage..nice

i would only use metromile for cars that I basically never use

i can't even believe these guys are still in business...if you drive your car at all you should not be using them


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

Cantthinkofaname said:


> I called metro mile and they told me to go with another insurance company. im worried that they'll kick me off, or worse, charge me with fraud if I got into an accident. Metromile is still cheap even though I'm a driver, since I don't do it every day.
> 
> 
> My question is, do I have to change my insurance company? They didn't make it clear (metro) when I called. I'm aware they don't offer rideshare but I don't drive while I'm waiting for uber to ping me. I park my car somewhere safe.


It is not clear to me that you have a specific UBER TNC endorsement to your Metromile policy. I personally would not drive Uber unless I have a proper TNC policy. I would only drive rideshare with a proper policy. There are quite a few of them out there these days.

Although I have a proper Metromile grandfathered endorsement and do not live in fear that my insurance policy will be denied if I have an accident because I use my car for commercial use, I choose not to drive Uber anymore. I had a good deal with insurance, but if I drove Uber a lot, it would add $140 or so a month to my bottom line and I am too lazy to shop new policies and don't really like the nickel and dimeing that Uber created in my life. That was just the nail in the Uber coffin for me.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

ResIpsaUber said:


> So, I still have Uber TNC endorsement permitting me to drive my automobile with the Peace of Mind that I am properly insured. But, one of the big benefits of using MetroMile were that that did not charge for TNC miles. That has changed. I just got my new policy renewal with this ditty that could have gone unnoticed:
> 
> "Your policy's terms and conditions have changed for your renewal term. According to the California Department of Insurance, Transportation Network Company (TNC) miles must be included when rating our CA customers. We are now required to charge for all TNC miles (those driven while you are en route to pick up a customer for Uber and while an Uber customer is in your car). These miles will no longer be deducted from your monthly bills."
> 
> It seems that they could include TNC miles for rating purposes without charging for them! Just one of the little screws. I have $5.0 cents per mile MetroMile policy. If I drive a 1,000 uber miles per month, that is another $50 out of pocket.


Same here, also increase to 5 cents/mile.

I'm moving on...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ResIpsaUber said:


> We are now required to charge for all TNC miles (those driven while you are en route to pick up a customer for Uber and while an Uber customer is in your car).


Sounds like bullshit to me - even if it's true that the Department of Insurance said that all coverage must be paid for, Metromile could easily adjust their mileage rates down so that there was no net gain or loss to drivers (or Metromile itself) from it. They could just charge less per mile but charge more for more miles.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> *"Designed for low-mileage drivers" *
> 
> Why would you choose such a policy for rideshare?


We had no choice. Metromile was the very first insurance company that would cover Uber drivers. Now they turn out to be a bunch of crooks.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> *"Designed for low-mileage drivers" *
> 
> Why would you choose such a policy for rideshare?


Cuz they didn't count the Uber miles !
so if you used your vehicle exclusively for Uber, this was the obvious best choice.
question is, why were you paying more for the other guys?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

PTB said:


> Cuz they didn't count the Uber miles !
> so if you used your vehicle exclusively for Uber, this was the obvious best choice.
> question is, why were you paying more for the other guys?


$80/month and I drove 5 days a week. Full coverage.
It was not expensive at all..... Until they started charging for Uber miles. They are history.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

LOL @ people raging about a post from SIX MONTHS AGO. 

As is often the case, people chose the cheap ass solution, got bit in the ass, and are now pissed at people like me who called them out for it. You get what you pay for. Nothing is free.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> LOL @ people raging about a post from SIX MONTHS AGO.
> 
> As is often the case, people chose the cheap ass solution, got bit in the ass, and are now pissed at people like me who called them out for it. You get what you pay for. Nothing is free.


It wasn't the cheap ass solution. It was the first company to cover Uber. We were not charged for"on app" miles.
It was inexpensive, and full coverage. We saved money for 5 years.

Now it's time to move on. We lost no money, you did.

It costs zero to move on to a different company.

What a putz Fozzle is for paying too much for his entire Uber career.(5 rides)....


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

esurance has a tnc addon for only like $10..it fully moves your insurance to tnc use and doesn't just cover your deductible like most rideshare endorsements


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> It wasn't the cheap ass solution. It was the first company to cover Uber. We were not charged for"on app" miles.
> It was inexpensive, and full coverage. We saved money for 5 years.
> 
> Now it's time to move on. We lost no money, you did.
> ...


I didn't lose any money, and the USAA auto premiums on all my vehicles is cheap and reliable. (including the rideshare endorsement from USAA) You're just pissed because your ghetto insurance is charging you more and you can't afford it.

Nerd rage on my friend.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> I didn't lose any money, and the USAA auto premiums on all my vehicles is cheap and reliable. (including the rideshare endorsement from USAA) You're just pissed because your ghetto insurance is charging you more and you can't afford it.
> 
> Nerd rage on my friend.


You are projecting.....
I have already switched.

Why the attitude? We saved money. You lost. We moved on.you are stuck in last weeks insurance post.

Try decaf.....
Or better yet don't post negative things about business decisions you are clearly uninformed about.

You lost $$ due to lack of research, and now you sre here knocking people that made better business decisions than you did.

It makes you look a fool.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.metromile.com/help/Gene...any-eg-uber-or-lyft-can-you-insure-my-vehicle


----------

